# Wheel spacers and lowering springs?



## Dmaga32 (Sep 10, 2020)

Did you ever find out what stuff you needed for a stock setup I also want a flush look with spacers and lowering springs


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dmaga32 said:


> Did you ever find out what stuff you needed for a stock setup I also want a flush look with spacers and lowering springs


If you get lowering springs your tires will sit inside the fender and above the lip if you have 18" stock rims with stock sized tires.. You will need to get smaller diameter rims and low enough profile tires to make this work. This will screw up your speedo too. That would entail getting a tune to correct that.


----------

